
Apply HN: Wiplo – Project Management and Chat, with great UX - jmsuth
URL: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wiplo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wiplo.com</a><p>IDEA: If Trello and Slack had a baby, it would be Wiplo. The best way for teams to manage projects and collaborate, with a strong emphasis on user experience, speed, and design. Great for remote teams, startups, and teams within large organizations.<p>PROBLEM: Project management and collaboration tools today suck, and it&#x27;s time for design to invade enterprise software. Great project management software should empower teams to do great things, not slow them down.<p>PROGRESS: We&#x27;ve been live since January, and already have teams, large and small, dependent on Wiplo and using it every day. We&#x27;re working on mobile and desktop applications so Wiplo will be available everywhere.<p>SOME LOVE:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;elliotjaystocks&#x2F;status&#x2F;702149521447456768" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;elliotjaystocks&#x2F;status&#x2F;70214952144745676...</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;TheForagedLife&#x2F;status&#x2F;703134338167115776" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;TheForagedLife&#x2F;status&#x2F;703134338167115776</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;tiffanyfarrant&#x2F;status&#x2F;702159022124830720" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;tiffanyfarrant&#x2F;status&#x2F;702159022124830720</a><p>I&#x27;d be happy to answer any questions!<p>Jon (@jmsuth)
======
wingerlang
What does the Hulu, Microsoft, Cisco and Infusionsoft logos mean? I can't see
any info or links about them.

Putting logos like this without more information is annoying.

~~~
jmsuth
There are some teams from these companies using Wiplo. Apologies for the
confusion

------
bestattack
Hm, interesting; I'm excited about Slack based project management but my
initial instinct is that this is not it. In particular, it looks like you
don't integrate with Slack for the messaging component, instead choosing to
build that piece yourself - is that correct? Why not defer to Slack on the
messaging side and make it insanely easy to create items from slack, and
reminders and so on?

~~~
jmsuth
We've seen a lot of traction with messaging for smaller teams, which typically
don't have Slack setup. Larger teams often request the Slack integration,
which we're already working on so you'll soon be able to use Wiplo + Slack
together.

------
tasteup
Not sure that I would be a user, but the design looks slick! Nice job

